# Wich aviation book ww2



## Sputnik64 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello,


Im a new member from Sweden/Finland and i wonder wich book about aviation in ww2 is best if i want pictures and descriptions. Generally British, German and Russian aviation.

Thanks, Oskar Taipale


----------

